
Google’s Parsey McParseface can’t understand these sentences - monfrere
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/05/18/googles-new-artificial-intelligence-cant-understand-these-sentences-can-you/?tid=sm_fb
======
mrdassani
Those sentences don't seem grammatically correct. It's almost as if the
researchers were deliberately using illogical sentences to stump the parser,
which most people wouldn't do so it's a pointless exercise

~~~
senectus1
sort of, It makes sense if you take into account the esoteric speech cadence
of ESL individuals.

Something that the meme generation is all to happy to not only accept but
verbatim repeat.

